# Florida Flag Fish??



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

Anyone have any info on Florida Flag fish? I was at my LFS today & saw some of these beauties- the salesperson says they are good for "hair algae" which I don't have- just liked the look of them. Came home & googled them found that they are agressive- which is contrary to what the salesperson said.
Any ideas?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Aggression levels varies with the fish, I kept mine in a community tank with no problem but there has been others that has had some that would attack about anything.

Jordanella floridae is actually a killie that got the name of american flag fish due to its stripes resembling an american flag. They like warmer waters and spawn easily.


----------



## dirtydutch4x (Jun 16, 2009)

I currently have 7 wild caught in with a booming colony of Least killifish some mosquito fish as well as wild sailfin mollies, golden top minnows, 2 swamp darters , 5 oto cats and 2 dwarf puffers and no aggression. The couple that I had 2 year ago were in with betta's, blue rams and pencil fish with no aggression. But this has been my experience and would not say it is always the same, I have read they can get aggressive, just have not experienced it myself.


----------



## debi0221 (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanx all for the info.
I may try it the next visit to the shop.


----------

